# Compilieren von Applets??



## TSlaughter (28. Nov 2003)

Hallo

Hab ein merkwürdiges Problem.

Ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, welches auch wunderbar läuft und seinen Dienst verrichtet. 
Nun möchte ich dieses Applet in ein Delphiprogramm einbinden. In diesem Delphiprogramm 
läuft ein Browser der mit TWebBrowser (aufbauend  auf den IE) programmiert wurde . 
Dieser Browser funktioniert wunderbar nur hat er Probleme mit einigen Applets.

Ich habe mir verschieden Applets im Netz angeschaut (alle liefen im IE), einige gehen auch im Delphi Browser.
nur Lade ich sie mir auf die Festplatte und kompiliere sie mit meinem Compiler (JCreator, Javaeditor ...)
dann funktionieren sie zwar im IE aber nicht mehr auf dem von Delphi. 
Ich vermute es liegt am Compilieren nur weiß ich nicht was ich einstellen muß. 

An der HTML Datei kann es nicht liegen, habe ich schon durchgecheckt, am Quellcode kann es auch nicht liegen, da 
ich den einfachsten genommen habe und auch schon mit anderen Quellcodes der funktionierenden *.class Dateien
verglichen habe.

Woran kann es liegen.

Java Version: j2sdk1.4.1_01    Windows 2000 IE 6.0.2800.xxx

Danke im Vorraus

Torsten


----------



## javacooperation (11. Dez 2003)

HI!

Hatte auch schon einige Probleme, wenn ich mit JDK 1.4... compilierte Applets in
z.B. IE starten wollte (ClassNotFound Exception). Versuch mal die Applets mit
dem JDK 1.3 oder bei dem JDK 1.4 beim Compilieren die Option -source 1.3.2
zu verwenden.


----------



## TSlaughter (17. Sep 2004)

Hab jetzt ma längere Zeit rumgefummelt und es liegt an LiveConnect von Netscape.

Wenn ich Applet nehme ohne LiveConnect funzt es, benutze ich alles gibt es eine NullPointerException.
Mit MAYSCRIPT ist das Problem in diesem ActiveX Plugin Browser auch nicht gelöst???

Ich teste weiter rum........


----------

